

On the Insanity of Overly Long Passwords - all
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/09/password-unprotected/62656/

======
pwg
Or just use Password Gorilla (<http://wiki.github.com/zdia/gorilla/>) and let
it remember your overly long cryptic passwords for you.

